# Maltese Forum..



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Do you believe they kicked me off and I did not even know it...I guess it was my own fault, I did not read the rules close enough...You want to know what I did







Someone asked about tear-staining and I suggested a product and they threw me off..NO ADVERTISING... Thats why I love this forum.. The other one was terrible it was like a communism forum (lol) You got in trouble for anything ...I don't know how people are not aloud to speak freely...Just wanted to vent,,,LOL


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Do you believe they kicked me off and I did not even know it...I guess it was my own fault, I did not read the rules close enough...You want to know what I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also got the boot because I mentioned Crystal Eyes and it could be bought at Petco...How Rude! lol







No big loss!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That's ridiculous!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I do like the other site and have not gotten kicked off yet. I did mention some things by name on the "old" format and they must not have caught it. But I LOOOOOVE the freedom of this site!!!!!

Mary


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm here because MO kicked me off too. It was a blessing in disguise. I like this forum much better. Isn't "free speech" what a forum is all about as long as you are not offensive? I did write him afterwards and he let me back, but not before I joined here.

I go back periodically just to see what the topics are and the last time I was there, he was actually offering a $100 gift certificate if you turned someone in for breaking the rules. Go figure that one. At this pace he won't have many members left before long.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I was kicked off too because I tried to change my picture (didn't know one picture had to last the year). I love THIS SM site!! I wrote to Maltese Only too because I couldn't figure out why they took me off. They allowed me back on but I found this site in the meantime and *LOVE*







it here. 

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, I find it amazing that the site has all these issues.

I looked over there and did not like the format so I did not look any further. I know I am superficial like that, if I do not like the setup I do not want to stay. 

This site here though is wonderful. I love the way the layout of the forums is setup, the gallery, and configuration items. 

And the people, Well the people are fantastic.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Wow, I find it amazing that the site has all these issues.
> 
> I looked over there and did not like the format so I did not look any further. I know I am superficial like that, if I do not like the setup I do not want to stay.
> 
> ...


I agree... the people are fantastic!

Ginny & Bella & Zoe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For the newbies, here is a thread we had in late 2004 ... it's "Closed" now but there are a lot of MO experiences shared and a chance for you to learn a little bit about the owner of MO.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1210


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes Joe - *THANK YOU*!!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> For the newbies, here is a thread we had in late 2004 ... it's "Closed" now but there are a lot of MO experiences shared and a chance for you to learn a little bit about the owner of MO.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1210[/B]


I just read the previous thread. OMGosh. I had no idea it was that bad. I don't understand what is wrong with people like that. I too now feel foolish for not only being part of that for a short time (thank goodness), but was disappointed for being kicked off (at first).

I say THANKS to Joe also, for this forum. I did write them to see why I was kicked off and they ended up letting me back, but after reading all this, I don't want to be part of that. I just went on their site to see if they will remove my photo. I have no plans to ever be part of that again. I agree with the other poster who said, we love our little guys too much and want to share and help as much as we can. How can you do that with so many restrictions.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Warning to current MO members. Your profile is there for life.

I asked them how to remove my photo....following is their reponse.

support staff member 3 

Replied On: 10 Mar 2006 15:03:33 
Your photo will be removed automatically on 12/5/06. Thank you. 

Yvonne 
Edit Replied On: 10 Mar 2006 15:13:13 
I would like it removed before then. I went to "edit my profile" and didn't find the option. Is there a way to do that? 

support staff member 3 
Replied On: 10 Mar 2006 15:24:09 
No their is not. You submitted your photo for display for a period of 1 year. Thank you. 

Yvonne 
Edit Replied On: 10 Mar 2006 15:30:55 
Then that is unfortunate for me.....no thanks. 
Would you be so kind as to remove my whole profile then? I do not wish to remain a member of this forum. 

support staff member 3 
Replied On: 10 Mar 2006 16:01:12 
I'm sorry, we can't do that. Once a member registers, it is for life or until we start a new forum. I'm sorry. 

Yvonne
Edit Replied On: 10 Mar 2006 16:07:16 
It should be stated in your user agreement, that you do not have full control over your own profile and that you will be a member for life. Feel free to remove any and all of my privileges. I do not plan to visit this site anymore.

No new response as of this post....I'm done with them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Warning to current MO members. Your profile is there for life.
> 
> I asked them how to remove my photo....following is their reponse.
> 
> ...


Well, you could break a rule on purpose and get banned







... then there will be no record of your ever existing on that site. For some people once banned you are still there... for others.... there isn't a trace. I'm not sure what is the deciding factor but you could try that....


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought about doing that and I still may, but I also think I just shouldn't waste my time. But on the other hand I feel like that's my information and I should be able to control it.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I am registered over there too! I wish I had found this site first!!







I like the format more and I love the people here!!! Everyone is so helpful!!









Bev & Snowball


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

LMJ, Now I remember you. Once I saw the precious last picture of Jeff in your montage, I recognized it. As Jay frequents this site, all of us who have not been officially banned yet, may soon be anyway. I had a picture on the site before he started charging $10 to post a pic, and I just never felt compelled to do so after he started that. Isn't that funny, because I had not problem paying for upgraded membership here - but then comparing the 2 forums would be like comparing apples to oranges...with MO being the rotten apple!!! Did that do it Jay???? 

Cheryl


----------



## babylon5 (Mar 2, 2006)

LMJ: At least your response back from their Help Desk was sort of cordial. Mine was a different story where I wanted to contribute to a post entitled "f/s Maltese puppies...at just $500usd" by indicating an undercover investigation but when it was not posted, I submitted a ticket to their Help Desk department to explain why my post was approved. But that ticket was deleted so I submitted another ticket and this is the response that I got below:

_support staff member 3 

Replied On: 01 Mar 2006 23:36:49 
You are a real jerk. Please stop harassing us or I will file a formal complaint with your internet service provider. Now stop your nonsense and get a life! _


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> LMJ: At least your response back from their Help Desk was sort of cordial. Mine was a different story where I wanted to contribute to a post entitled "f/s Maltese puppies...at just $500usd" by indicating an undercover investigation but when it was not posted, I submitted a ticket to their Help Desk department to explain why my post was approved. But that ticket was deleted so I submitted another ticket and this is the response that I got below:
> 
> _support staff member 3
> 
> ...


OMG - they really don't pull any punches, do they?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Babylon5....After reading the 2004 thread linked in an earlier post to this thread, the response they gave you does not surprise me. I suppose the reason they won't remove my picture/profile is because they are incapable of it and/or their forum is so simply designed, there isn't the option to remove.

Like I said before, it won't be long before the others realize the kind of people they really are.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

YIKES!!! I had never read that earlier thread!!!!!!!!!! Poor Joe, I didn't realize his problems had gone back that far!!!!

I have a friend who always says, "living well is the best revenge". Here that translates into "A growing, active, popular forum is the best revenge". For Joe, and for spoiledmaltes.com the best thing we can do is to keep the a vibrate, relevent, welcoming forum.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> YIKES!!! I had never read that earlier thread!!!!!!!!!! Poor Joe, I didn't realize his problems had gone back that far!!!!
> 
> I have a friend who always says, "living well is the best revenge". Here that translates into "A growing, active, popular forum is the best revenge". For Joe, and for spoiledmaltes.com the best thing we can do is to keep the a vibrate, relevent, welcoming forum.
> 
> ...


Well said........I'm still in shock over what I read in that earlier thread. I'm just glad Joe was the better person and didn't stoop to that level. It takes a really low person to threaten someone's "innocent" family members. It just goes to show you their true character. I'm glad I'm away from that now. Life/Malts are too precious to go down that low road. Those babies and their parents don't deserve that.

I'm very happy to be part of the SM family now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LMJ - I remember you, also, from MO. In fact, I have to tell you, I always thought that LMJ stood for "*L*ove *M*y *J*effery", until I saw your posts here, with *L*ittle *M*an *J*effery!!









I'm glad we're all here. I am staying on MO only for Nonny and Izzy. Otherwise I'm done with them.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> LMJ - I remember you, also, from MO. In fact, I have to tell you, I always thought that LMJ stood for "*L*ove *M*y *J*effery", until I saw your posts here, with *L*ittle *M*an *J*effery!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Love My Jeffery", that good, it's also true.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Most of us have been kicked off MO. I defended PetSmart which Jay was bashing. BANNED! I figure if he won't allow free advertising, he also doesn't need to bash a business. He is a bit 2 faced.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Wally and Baxter's mom - such a small world - I have family in Edmond. You may know her or of her. Her name was Edye Smith before she remarried. She was on tv a lot when her 2 sons, Colton and Chase were killed in the OKC bombing. They were 2 and 3 yrs. old and were in the daycare center. She has remarried and is living on a horse ranch in the Edmond area called Red Earth Ranch or something like that...

Cheryl


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Wally and Baxter's mom - such a small world - I have family in Edmond. You may know her or of her. Her name was Edye Smith before she remarried. She was on tv a lot when her 2 sons, Colton and Chase were killed in the OKC bombing. They were 2 and 3 yrs. old and were in the daycare center. She has remarried and is living on a horse ranch in the Edmond area called Red Earth Ranch or something like that...
> 
> Cheryl[/B]


I remember them, wasn't she red-headed or maybe the boys were red-headed cuties? She was so strong. God Bless her, I hope she is doing well. I have a sister who lost a daughter, so I know it NEVER goes away.

Another small world, I'm a Greg's wife also!







Jean


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

When I look around, and see how many WONDERFUL folks have been kicked off for supposed infractions of rules, I have come to one conclusion.

Jay is a site NAZI. He doesn't administrate.......He is a power freak!!!!!























NO BIG LOSS kiddo. You have found a wonderful site, run by a true red white and blue freedom lover.
I have seen nothing censored, and diversity encouraged.

Welcome to Spoilled Maltese! The freiendliest Maltese site on the net!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Wally and Baxter's mom - yeah Edye is a redhead. Both Colton and Chase were little tow-heads - blonde as could be. Her mom, Kathy, is my cousin, so Edye is actually my second cousin, but I always considered her just a cousin. Edye had her tubes tied before the bombing so went thru invitro after she remarried and now has a little boy named Glenn, who was named after her stepdad who died of cancer during Timothy McVeigh's trial. So your husband's name is Greg too - now it would really be freaky if you told me that you have 2 sons named Gregory and CHris and a grandson named Scotty!!! I am sorry about your sister's child - I know how hard it is.

Andrea, did you go by that same username at MO. I am still trying to sort out who I know from over there - not that it really matters, as I have so many wonderful new friends here. Glad you are here


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Wally and Baxter's mom - yeah Edye is a redhead. Both Colton and Chase were little tow-heads - blonde as could be. Her mom, Kathy, is my cousin, so Edye is actually my second cousin, but I always considered her just a cousin. Edye had her tubes tied before the bombing so went thru invitro after she remarried and now has a little boy named Glenn, who was named after her stepdad who died of cancer during Timothy McVeigh's trial. So your husband's name is Greg too - now it would really be freaky if you told me that you have 2 sons named Gregory and CHris and a grandson named Scotty!!! I am sorry about your sister's child - I know how hard it is.[/B]


No kids, no grandkids( Hubs REAL name is Gregory!) Just Jack, Baxter and Wally who call me "Mama!" BUT....I've BEEN to Denver! Freaky!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

My husbands name is Gregory too. My son is Jr. and the grandson is the III, but we call him Scotty as their middle name is Scott. I don't recall that I have ever been to Edmond but have been to Okla. City lots of time. We went when the memorial opened, but haven't been back in a few years. My cousin Kathy usually comes here to visit.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=162041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha you could just start a post that has NOTHING but brand names. for example, paragraph after paragraph of the following:

PETSMART PETCO SCIENCE DIET GREENIES SHERPA SPOILEDMALTESE.COM KONG ROYAL CANIN NUTRO CHRIS CHRISTENSEN PETEDGE MERRICK NYLABONE FRONTLINE DRS FOSTER & SMITH ADVANTAGE INTERCEPTOR EUKANUBA JOERULES.COM

or something? LOL 

he's not worth the time we spend on threads about him. i feel dumber for even thinking of posting here, much less DOING it.

ann marie, who is going to her room and not coming out until she can play nicely with others; and the "eeek, looks like we're in there for the long run..." buttercup


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> LMJ: At least your response back from their Help Desk was sort of cordial. Mine was a different story where I wanted to contribute to a post entitled "f/s Maltese puppies...at just $500usd" by indicating an undercover investigation but when it was not posted, I submitted a ticket to their Help Desk department to explain why my post was approved. But that ticket was deleted so I submitted another ticket and this is the response that I got below:
> 
> _support staff member 3
> 
> ...


OMG! the arrogance of the 'man' - well he's not really a man and he is certainly not an animal, so what does that make him?? A life size *JERK.

*That is terrible. Boy am I glad we got Joe and this forum now - to think I was there for a year- uggg

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=162041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you COULD break a rule and then be banned forever with no trace of your ever having been a member! Take it from me









I posted something not so NICE in the forum just a few weeks ago about people being banned for silly reasons. My post actually got through and was up for more than 12 hours which was very surprising. I told them to ban me and they did


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been gone for abotu a month now, school, work and Lacey take up much of my time. But I have missed everyone and there are so many new people! 

You will find that many of us have been banned from that other site. I was because Jay found out I was on this site too. That was about a 1 1/2 ago. I wished I would have saved the reply I received from Jay. It was so bad that I should have reported him, if I could. He loves to scare people with that one. You will find that this site is great. Once in a while we have a problem with a member, but most times we stick up for each other and offer lots of support.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I expect to get banned at anytime just for being here now.But I will be ok with it.I visit there less & less,mostly to check up on Izzy.There are barely any long time posters left,only newcomers who will eventually get banned for mentioning a brand name.I'm quite happy here,so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe someone who wants to get banned should go over and post a message about coming over here. Surely they would get banned but maybe initiially the post would go thru and some of the others would see it.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I am confused. I was just over there and there are all kinds of name brand foods posted and tear stain removal product questions posted. I'm scared to ask why that's allowed - since I thought it wasn't cuz I'm afraid I'll get banned for asking! So if anyone here understands it all - let me know!

Mary


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am confused. I was just over there and there are all kinds of name brand foods posted and tear stain removal product questions posted. I'm scared to ask why that's allowed - since I thought it wasn't cuz I'm afraid I'll get banned for asking! So if anyone here understands it all - let me know!
> 
> Mary[/B]


The tear stain product I think is the one that is sold in the MO store so of course, that can be mentioned! 

His rules are at his whim. Sometimes something is allowed and then when he feels like it he bans someone for doing that very thing.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Somehow MO doesn't regonize my computer anymore, so I got on the site. The whole format is different, no more 'post waiting approval.' It seemed to have a lot less options, but maybe that was because I didn't register.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Baxter and Wally, even though it does not say "post waiting approval" you do still have to wait - it can take anywhere from hours to days. They just don't recognize that you even submitted anything until the almighty have put their stamp of approval on it. I believe that is one control that Jay will never give up. Actually, I do not think he will make concessions on anything as his ego cannot take not being in total control, even though his website is suffering from it. He is so arrogant, I doubt if he even sees what is going on - I am sure if he does, he blames others and not himself. The format was changed several months ago and I never liked the new one. I think it changed at the same time he started charging to post a picture. You can't beat this website, (or Joe) can you???


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes I am was not on the other forum long. We just got our maltese about 3 months ago from a rescue organization but I picked up real fast how rude the admin was there. This is what was said at one point. I am surprised I wasnt kicked off but I just had to say something.

Jay Wrote: 
> > 
> -------------------------------------------------- 
> 
> > ----- 
> > > I see from your profile you're not too 
> far 
> > from 
> > > PA. Check with Chrisman Maltese 
> > (570.476.8872). I 
> > > know they have a little 7mo old 4lb 
> male 
> > available 
> > > right now. I saw photos of him and he's 
> a 
> > gorgeous 
> > > little guy. Good luck! 
> > 
> > Jay---I thought contact info was not allowed 
> on 
> > the forum? You have posted the phone number 
> >what gives? 
> > Angie & Francie .. 
> 
> 
> Angie, 
> Christopher and Manny are very close friends of 
> mine. I pay the bills at this site and if I want 
> to help them out in finding their puppy a home, I 
> will. You sure have a piss poor attitude around 
> here. What gives? 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, 

I am usually not one to post to messages like this but I felt this was not professional. I appreciate you running this site it is very helpful but it does send wrong messages to the new people on this board if they are seeing you post numbers. And now with asking the people on this forum to report fellow posters who might just be trying to help others as you just were sends mixed messages. I think if there is a rule that is in place we all have to follow it even the person who pays the bills. The few posts I have seen listing numbers or websites seemed as if they were just trying to be helpful. I think your response to Angie was not fair she was simply asking you a question. I just happen to feel the best way to led in life is by example. 

With all that said I do love this site it just saddens me to see members kicked off or have rude things said to them when they are trying to be helpful. 

Best Wishes, 
Sky 






I am SO HAPPY I found this site it is so much better


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You sure have a piss poor attitude around 
> here. What gives?

I saw that same series of posts and almost choked. Talk about a piss poor attitude.


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

I know that was the last straw for me. After that I had to get out of there. People do not deserve that attitude. I am glad to be here now. I have to post some pics of Nicholas. He isnt to camara happy.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Sky, I take it that you are Angie C. I was really surprised that you didn't get banned over that but thought it was funny as heck that you called Jay out on that. Glad to have you here - it is such a breath of fresh air after the stuffy, oppressive climate over there.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Definiton of forum

A medium of *open* discussion or expression of ideas.

He needs to call whatever is website is something else, because by definition, it's not a forum


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this is just my opinion but I think we all need to let it go, it just feeds his power ego by talking about him, that power is gone if noone says anything








let him (in his defense, it is his site) or anyone else run their site how they want to and we'll enjoy ours the way it is here


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> this is just my opinion but I think we all need to let it go, it just feeds his power ego by talking about him, that power is gone if noone says anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. It's just that us "new guys" probably need to get it out of our system. I think this will come up again as more members of MO are kicked off or treated badly.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your so right... Joe..


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

> Sky, I take it that you are Angie C. I was really surprised that you didn't get banned over that but thought it was funny as heck that you called Jay out on that. Glad to have you here - it is such a breath of fresh air after the stuffy, oppressive climate over there.[/B]



Hi Gregswife,

Actually I am not Angie C I was just defending her in the lower part of my post. It just made me made to see someone being so rude. But I was glad she called him out.


Joe: Thank you for having a positive site.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Sky, now that I went back and reread your post and saw the part that included your reply to the Angie bashing, and now I remember you. Sorry to have confused you with someone else. Antway, glad you are here at this site - isn't it wonderful???


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Do you believe they kicked me off and I did not even know it...I guess it was my own fault, I did not read the rules close enough...You want to know what I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well welcome to the misfits!!! Most of us are rejects from there. The same happened to me. Actually I don't really know what I did to be given the boot. I am actually happy that it happened b/c I them found this group. Everyone is so helpful and supportive here. The other site is a comforting as a cactus.


----------



## furbaby (Mar 17, 2006)

> Do you believe they kicked me off and I did not even know it...I guess it was my own fault, I did not read the rules close enough...You want to know what I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It seems that lately they are using it as an advertising site for the products that they sell. I tried to post that I wasn't satisfied with the Maltese Secret Shampoo and conditioner, but my post never showed up.


----------



## furbaby (Mar 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164930
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Misty had more matts after using that shampoo and conditioner than he has ever had. I tried to post that fact but my post never showed up, so yes I think that they just let favorable posts through and the whole wow what a great shampoo thread was started by Jay's good breeder friend. They are probably just trying to promote each other's products.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

What did you get the boot for in just 2 days??


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Toby's mom, I know Jay is fickle - but how in the world did you get kicked off in just 2 days??? Do they email and tell you or what? I haven't been over there in weeks, but assume that I probably don't have posting priviledges anymore because of my postings here.

Cheryl

p.s. As you have surmised - being banned from there is no big loss toyou.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Cheryl you might be suprised. I go over every now and then and post just to see if I still can. and I have not been banned yet!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow - strange. I'm gonna go over and see what's going on there.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I wonder if they use the kicking off method to increase user registration since most people just register again to get back on. Because they can retrict someone from posting, but that user name still counts as a registered user.


----------

